# ce qu il manque au mac



## shinji62300 (18 Septembre 2008)

bonjour a tous et a toutes 

voila j'aimerais vous demander et sonder un peu tous les gens qui ont un mac .
a votre avis que manque-t-il au mac et qu'il pourrait envier aux pc?
hardware comme software .
merci de repondre.


----------



## SDION (18 Septembre 2008)

Les virus, les malwares, les chevaux de Troie....   :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

J'aurais répondu d'emblée la m^meme chose mais il me semble qu'Apple a des problèmes avec :
- son entrée de gamme qu'elle n'aime pas (emac puis mac mini) alors que leurs utilisateurs l'adorent
- ses cartes graphiques (toujours un train de retard)
- la rétrocompatibilité : impossible d'utiliser un driver de scanner de 2001 alors que sous vista un driver Win 2000 passe. C'est la révolution tous les 5 ans (os X, mactel) et on se fait enc... sans vaseline à chaque fois.


----------



## outcesticide (18 Septembre 2008)

peut etre quelques jeux..... c'est tout....


----------



## Fondug (18 Septembre 2008)

La capacité de ne pas devoir racheter un soft quand on change de machine...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Septembre 2008)

Je dirais les jeux aussi, mais aussi ce qui va avec sur le MB.
Sinon, compléter BootCamp en simplifiant l'installation de Linux autant que l'est celle de Windows...
Je trouve ca paradoxal qu'Apple fasse la guerre à M$ tout en incorporant le BootCamp dans les MacIntel, et que d'un autre coté elle fasse l'apologie du libre sur la page consacrée à OS X sur son site, et ne fasse rien pour le libre dans ses machines...
Sinon, je m'éloignerai du topic en disant qu'iTunes sous Linux serait aussi une excellente idée!


----------



## Pierrou (18 Septembre 2008)

Je dirai les jeux... mais bon, ya BootCamp sur les MacIntel, alors... 

Après, il manque au Mac peut être des tarifs plus abordables quoi... Et évidemment, une possibilité d'évolutivité dans des tarifs abordable suce mentionnés 





( après moi j'fais pas d'jeux et j'ouvre pas mes ordis, alors...  )


----------



## cedric198175 (18 Septembre 2008)

Je vais vais faire mon troll tout poilu mais il manque en fait la comptabilité avec TOUT que les pc sous Windows et sous linux eux possèdent je m'explique : 

déjà les jeux on peut pas dire que le matériel apple soit adapté et ce n'est pas une volonté de la marque aussi...

les paramétrages Hardware donc overclocking gestion via le bios, remplacement de pièces, involutivité ...

La possibilité de tout lire en format vidéo avec un vrai media center comme le ferai Windows média center une fois les codec installés en tout cas moi cela me manque

et surtout les tarifs abordables je parle la que pour la gamme portable on trouve largement plus puissant pour moins cher dans les PC oui je sait ca fait mal 

donc j'ai trouvé la solution j'ai LES DEUX à la maison le mac pour bosser et le PC pour le multimédia 


désolé pour les éventuelles fautes d'orthographes


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2008)

Après avoir passé 15 jours sur le néanmoins très bon UBUNTU, sous l'acceptable XP et l'horrible bouse de Vista :

*RIEN*


----------



## DGY (18 Septembre 2008)

il manque  que l'on ne peut pas dialoguer  et visio avec les membres de sa famille , (enfants et petits enfants pour moi qui sont a0lus de 500km )et qui sont sur msn


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2008)

DGY a dit:


> il manque  que l'on ne peut pas dialoguer  et visio avec les membres de sa famille , (enfants et petits enfants pour moi qui sont a0lus de 500km )et qui sont sur msn


et la faute à qui?

je te laisse deviner 
ca commence par un M....

sinon il y a d'autres solutions SANS msn , et qui marchent très bien sinon mieux

ta famille prend skype avec des comptes skype et la visio marche très bien


----------



## hotblood (19 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et la faute à qui?
> 
> je te laisse deviner
> ca commence par un M....
> ...



Oui je le fais et même si la qualité video de la visio est moins bonne que sur ichat, ça reste très acceptable.


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2008)

Le couper/coller de fichier ou dossier pour les déplacer.
L'"aimantation" du pointeur de la souris sur le bouton actif.
La pomme sur la touche commande (on me dit dans l'oreillette que les pécés ouindozes ne l'ont pas non plus)


----------



## Umbre (19 Septembre 2008)

la possibilité de changer le nom de sa maison !

Et eu pour le monsieur qui disait " un vrai media center " bah euh je sais pas mais bon moi mon mac il fait la video la musique et même parfois je dis parfois hein il fait pop-corn quand il à encoder des vidéos toute la matinée !

Alors prout prout hein !

Ps : Un prix genre 25% plus bas aussi ça manque pas mal !


----------



## Vivid (19 Septembre 2008)

Avé,

Des clients trop grand public !

le tord que fait les cingles d'Apple, forcement beotient, ridiculise l'image. "On est seul contre tous, l'empire du mal a côte.. bla bla bla...." la definition du suporter :mouais:


----------



## illuminati (19 Septembre 2008)

A mes yeux, ce qui manque vraiment aux mac (iMac par exemple), c'est une carte graphique haut de gamme.
Même si celle-ci était uniquement proposée en option (le prix n'est pas un problème), mais au moins on aurait le choix. 

J'ai beaucoup d'éventuels switchers autour de moi, et ces personnes jouent un peu sur leur machine actuelle (PC), et la possibilité d'avoir un iMac gonflé leur permettrait de franchier le pas.
Dommage de devoir acheter un MacPro pour jouer !! 
Je sais certains diront que les iMac actuels sont déjà bien suffisant, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit réellement le cas avec certains jeux !! 

Je ne suis pas accros du jeu, mais j'ai testé un CoD4 sur un PC, et je dois dire que ça défoule !!
Cependant je ne vois pas comment ce jeu pourrait tourner dans les même conditions sur mon iMac !! 

Peut être un jour un Mac entre iMac et MacPro ?


----------



## asticotboy (19 Septembre 2008)

Je ne pense pas que les Mac peuvent envier grand chose aux PC. Le prix peut être, mais il y a déjà eu *débat sur ce sujet*. Les jeux ? Il y a des consoles (même si certains diront qu'un bon jeu de rôle sur console, c'est de la m***e...). Donc personnellement, j'ai acheté un iMac et je ne regrette rien, les fonctionnalités windows ne me manquent pas, et comme je ne joue plus sur mon ordi depuis bien longtemps...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Septembre 2008)

Allez, c'est l'Apple Expo, let's have some fun... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas.
Je m'en tamponne.
Mais je trouve que ça fait un joli son : "ce qu'il manque au mac" - kilmankomak !
On dirait un nom de chef indien.





Bienvenue au bar, anyway.


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2008)

shinji62300 a dit:


> a votre avis que manque-t-il au mac et qu'il pourrait envier aux pc?



90% de parts de marché


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

outcesticide a dit:


> peut etre quelques jeux..... c'est tout....



pareil, même si je m'en sers pas pour jouer (pas trop), c'est vrai que la compatibilité est un peu un problème et que bootcamp, pour ma part je trouve, est pas super pratique.
Par contre, y'a des éditeurs comme EA qui sortent des jeux compatible Mac et PC sur le même disque, comme spore, ce qui est sympa je trouve.


----------



## asticotboy (19 Septembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> 90% de parts de marché


 
judicieuse remarque !


----------



## lifenight (19 Septembre 2008)

Les jeux, c'est la seule chose qui me fait garder ma partition windows.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

> *Le Bar MacG Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !*



'Tain répondez pas, il sait pas lire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Allez, c'est l'Apple Expo, let's have some fun... :love:


Salaud !!! T'es qu'une boule de haine aussi, toi. Tu fréquentes un administrateur ou quoi ???


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2008)

Ce qui fait le plus cruellement défaut aux Macs, ce sont des utilisateurs corrects.

Des utilisateurs riches qui arrêtent de se plaindre des tarifs.
Des utilisateurs compétents qui viennent pas nous les briser avec le nom de leur maison, et comment on fait avec le ouèbecame pour voir môman, tout ça...
Des utilisateurs intelligents qui pourraient deviser gaiement au comptoir.
Des utilisateurs qui ont du travail, du vrai, un qui ne leur laisse pas le temps de prodiguer une philosophie à _noyer des poissons dans des bocaux vides (cé).
_Des utilisateurs beaux, aussi, parce que franchement, dans _autoportrait_, c'est le bal des monstres_, _j'en ai les yeux qui saignent.

(cette liste n'est pas exhaustive).

Mais à part ça, je vous aime.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Ok.


LES PC c'est de la merde !
Ceux qui disent que les macs ne sont pas assez bon marché ne sont que des putain de prolos qui ne méritent même pas de poser leurs doigts (qu'ils ont crochus en plus !!!) sur de si beaux claviers.
Les joueurs sur mac sont non seulement bien meilleurs que les nazes sur pc, mais en plus, ils sont plus intelligents, car plus riches déjà à la base. CQFD
Ceux qui jouent sous windows sont des pervers.
Les gens qui forment la communauté mac et qu'on retrouve sur ce forum (mais uniquement ceux qui sont là depuis plus de 4 ans, évidemment, les autres ne sont que des imitateurs frustrés) sont au-dessus de toute moyenne nationale, longueur du sexe incluse !


Bref.


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> LES PC c'est de la merde !
> ...



t'a déjà pensé à l'exomil?
Non mais je disait juste une connerie. (comme d'hab' quoi)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Salaud !!! T'es qu'une boule de haine aussi, toi. Tu fréquentes un administrateur ou quoi ???


(Merde Benjamin !!! T'es chiant !! Tu vas pas me dire que tu lis TOUT ce que j'écris quand même ? T'es pire que l'&#339;il de Moscou, toi ! :affraid

Et tiens, tant que tu y es&#8230; j'arrive pas à bannir dans le mini-chat, et c'est con, parce que ça aiderait PonkHead à aller en réunion&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> t'a déjà pensé à l'exomil?
> Non mais je disait juste une connerie. (comme d'hab' quoi)


La dernière phrase était superflue, effectivement&#8230;
Merci d'avoir participé&#8230;

Ce coup gratuit était le seul que tu avais&#8230; en théorie, tu n'es pas assez ancien pour avoir le droit de t'adresser à moi&#8230;

PS : et soigne moi cette vilaine orthographe je te prie&#8230; Les conneries, c'est déjà chiant comme ça autant faire un effort sur la présentation. Et en plus, c'est un peu comme les pets, on ne supporte que les siennes. (Moi aussi je cite les grands penseurs, ça fera plaisir à <Censuré>)


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La dernière phrase était superflue, effectivement
> Merci d'avoir participé
> 
> Ce coup gratuit était le seul que tu avais en théorie, tu n'es pas assez ancien pour avoir le droit de t'adresser à moi



rooohhh,
les tout neuf puceaux que nous sommes ont pas le droit de participer un peu aussi? :rateau:
Aller, faites vous plaisir, on attend que ça nous, le cul a l'air, de se faire craquer le pucelage!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> rooohhh,
> les tout neuf puceaux que nous sommes ont pas le droit de participer un peu aussi? :rateau:
> Aller, faites vous plaisir, on attend que ça nous, le cul a l'air, de se faire craquer le pucelage!


Tu pourras quand tu auras de l'esprit&#8230; Ça nous laisse de la marge


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> rooohhh,
> les tout neuf puceaux que nous sommes ont pas le droit de participer un peu aussi? :rateau:
> Aller, faites vous plaisir, on attend que ça nous, le cul a l'air, de se faire craquer le pucelage!



J'aime autant te prévenir, ce sera à coups de barre à mine. Mais c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## DGY (19 Septembre 2008)

Toujours à propos de dial et visio :
si on installe windows est ce possible d'utiliser msn?
Merci à Vous


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

DGY a dit:


> Toujours à propos de dial et visio :
> si on installe windows est ce possible d'utiliser msn?
> Merci à Vous


Oui, bien sûr.
Mais prends bien le bleu, hein ? L'ovale ne fonctionne pas sous la 3.6.


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2008)

_Non rien. J'ai manqué de célérité._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et tiens, tant que tu y es j'arrive pas à bannir dans le mini-chat, et c'est con, parce que ça aiderait PonkHead à aller en réunion



Ah si, tiens :



estomak a dit:


> Rassure toi, moi non plus j'arrive plus à avoir la shoutbox!




  

(c'est bon, je déconne, c'est réparé !!


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> rooohhh,
> Aller, faites vous plaisir, on attend que ça nous, le cul a l'air, de se faire craquer le pucelage!



Jacadi ne t'a pas encore dit de tomber le futal. File !


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> Les gens qui forment la communauté mac et qu'on retrouve sur ce forum (mais uniquement ceux qui sont là depuis plus de 4 ans, évidemment, les autres ne sont que des imitateurs frustrés) sont au-dessus de toute moyenne nationale, longueur du sexe incluse !
> 
> 
> Bref.


Cunnard !... 



snakerv a dit:


> t'a déjà pensé à l'exomil?
> Non mais je disait juste une connerie. (comme d'hab' quoi)


Si tu savais tout ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir poster...


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Si tu savais tout ce que je dois faire pour pouvoir poster...



comme quoi?

je veux des détails 



BackCat a dit:


> Tu pourras quand tu auras de l'esprit Ça nous laisse de la marge



bah, qui te dit que j'en ai pas?
Parceque je ne suis la que depuis plus d'un mois j'ai pas d'esprit?
Huuummm, intéressant j'ai envie de dire. Toutes cette colère cache un mal-être, non? 
Tu veux qu'on en parle? Tu... tu veux être mon ami? 
(juste une dédicace a ton ancien topic, rien de sérieux évidemment)


----------



## Umbre (19 Septembre 2008)

Il manque surtout une bonne plâtrée de Kévin&#8217;s [ Ceux avec un avatar qui représente un chat en quelques sorte ] pour faire fuir / taire / S'arracher les cheveux aux vieux ( _idiots_ ) [ Ceux de plus de 4 ans d'ancienneté dirons nous ].

En parlant de gens bien dotés, ceux là on généralement une vie [ dorée ] et ne passent pas sur Macgé !

Bon, c'est qui qui me la met ? La pucelle qui crie " miahou " attend sa pâtée 

Les postes édulcorés sa manque aussi cruellement sur les forum mac !
> :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah yes !! Le piège a pris.

J'ai pas compris grand chose, tellement c'est le bordel, mais je sens qu'on a un potentiel à peine caché là-dedans&#8230;

tu peux approfondir ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Moi non plus, je n'ai pas compris.
Tagada tsoin tsoin


----------



## jugnin (19 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> tu peux approfondir ?



Si tu veux, j'te prête ma barre à mine.


----------



## Umbre (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah les personnes du troisième âge ...

Non je ne dirais plus rien, je suis un jeune homme sérieux qui aime juste distraire l'assemblée afin d'oublier qu'il lui reste encore plein de choses à faire avant de quitter son bureau !
Et puis mes services sont gratuits la première fois, s'en suivent des postes surtaxés.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne te servirais pas de carpette ! 

Il est surtout à noter que mon second degré est plutôt mauvais surtout en réponse au tien   :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> comme quoi?
> 
> je veux des détails
> 
> (...)


S.A.S* me persécute (surtout les soirs de pleine lune), il efface mes posts suivant son humeur ou quand il loupe un point sur sa tapisserie... 
Je sers de cobaye dans le mini-bar ou mini-chat; je ne sais plus... :mouais:
"L'angelot dodu" tient absolument à m'épiler (sans anesthésie) toute la sainte journée... 
Mais ça ce ne sont que les conséquences visibles par tout un chacun (surtout les posteurs lambdas)... 

De plus en toute innocence, j'ai poussé un jour la porte de la cave et là... 
Là...
Là...
Ben...
Nan, je ne peux pas te raconter... 


*S.A.S : Son Altesse Sénilissime... 
Si tu ne sais pas qui c'est; tu l'apprendras à tes dépends !...


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Bon, c'est qui qui me la met ? La pucelle qui crie " miahou " attend sa pâtée



C'est quoi ça ? Mais où va-ton ? V'là junior qui s'énerve maintenant...

Sache, petit, qu'on ne demande pas qui la met, mais on attend que ça vienne.
C'est un acte qui se mérite et qui ne supporte pas la médiocrité.

Va jeter des pierres sur l'autoroute. Plus tard, peut-être, on t'appellera...


----------



## Umbre (19 Septembre 2008)

Sache grapy* que les jeunes d&#8217;aujourd&#8217;hui n&#8217;accordent plus aucun intérêt aux mécanismes ni même aux subtilités de ce genre de systèmes ! 
Il nous faut tout, tout de suite et avec le sourire. Nous aimons faire pleurer les veuves, nous insultons les orphelins et sommes totalement insatisfait de naissance. Nous sommes égoïstes, égocentriques et de surcroits dotés ( en plus d&#8217;un pénis démesuré ) d&#8217;un égo à l&#8217;échelle Napoléonienne. 

Les vraies valeurs se perdent ; Vous m&#8217;en voyez navré. 

*masculin de granny en Umbrien


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> S.A.S* me persécute (surtout les soirs de pleine lune), il efface mes posts suivant son humeur ou quand il loupe un point sur sa tapisserie...
> Je sers de cobaye dans le mini-bar ou mini-chat; je ne sais plus... :mouais:
> "L'angelot dodu" tient absolument à m'épiler (sans anesthésie) toute la sainte journée...
> Mais ça ce ne sont que les conséquences visibles par tout un chacun (surtout les posteurs lambdas)...
> ...



Si, je comprend SAS, comme pour les têtes couronnés de Monaco en somme ^^
J'ai adoré lire tes persécutions (si si, sans dec', je pense que tu devrais lancer un topic pour qu'on puisse raconter toutes les nôtres ).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Sache grapy* que les jeunes daujourdhui naccordent plus aucun intérêt aux mécanismes ni même aux subtilités de ce genre de systèmes !



Ouais.
Les jeunes ne comprennent rien au système, je suis bien d'accord.
Alors, ils le suivent, comme des veaux.
Génération de mouton.


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> Si, je comprend SAS, comme pour les têtes couronnés de Monaco en somme ^^


Ah oui, mais non...
Tu ne sais pas qui c'est ?!... :afraid: 


snakerv a dit:


> (...) un topic pour qu'on puisse raconter toutes les nôtres ).


C'est pas dans tous les fils, ça ?!....


----------



## snakerv (19 Septembre 2008)

Y'a tellement de fils, va falloir que je démèle tout ça un bon coup 
Sinon, ba non, je connais pas Benjamin, je crois que c'est un modo pervers qui efface les posts non? :bebe:
Je déconne pour "pervers" bien sûr


----------



## Umbre (19 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Les jeunes ne comprennent rien au système, je suis bien d'accord.
> Alors, ils le suivent, comme des veaux.
> Génération de mouton.



Pauvre de vous, c'est bien cette génération qui à la charge de vos retraites ! Priez ou prenez une bonne complémentaire !
Ne sous estimez pas les 20 ans et des poussières, il y en à parmi nous nées sous les chants dans anges et bercés par les muses. Nous avons un avenir, celui de récupérer ce monde blasé, amoché et rongé par l'ultra socialisme et le libéralisme aiguë.

C'est pour cela que nous sommes pervertis, que nous avons les chevilles qui enflent la tête ailleurs et l'orthographe qui déraille ( bon faut pas charrier pour le dernier point ! ).

Finalement les plus faibles d'entre nous ont baissés les bras. BD/SM/DP/BB/tekto/mouton et Sms sont nos nouveaux dieux.

Amen.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Septembre 2008)

poil à l'hymen




_Spéciale tirhum style cassdédi_


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

Merci, merci !... :love: :love:
 Je n'ai plus le droit qu'à une seule "cartouche", aujourd'hui...
j'attends la bonne occas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Umbre?
oglio!


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> (...)
> Sinon, ba non, je connais pas Benjamin, je crois que c'est un modo pervers qui efface les posts non? :bebe:
> (...)


Oui, sûrement !...
Un p'tit modo de rien du tout qui abuse de son autorité...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, sûrement !...
> Un p'tit modo de rien du tout qui abuse de son autorité...



D'ailleurs, c'est quoi ce pseudo, benjamin?
'fait même pas peur!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Roh lala&#8230; y'a du lourd.
On l'avait pourtant dit à Benjamin qu'il fallait les noyer à l'entrée. Maintenant, ça prolifère&#8230;

Et il continue de penser qu'il a raison&#8230; c'est terrible.


----------



## estomak (19 Septembre 2008)

Alors pour moi, ce qui manque au mac, ce qui serait vraiment le pied, c'est une batterie qui tienne au moins dix quinze heures, pour les portables. Ca existe pas d'ailleurs, raison de plus pour essayer d'être les premiers sur le coup.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> ()Bon, c'est qui qui me la met ? La pucelle qui crie " miahou " attend sa pâtée ()



Tu veux dire qu'il manque un sextoy au mac ?
Ou une application pour jouir par écrans interposés ?
Ou le p2p pour les films de pétanques ?


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Pauvre de vous, c'est bien cette génération qui à la charge de vos retraites ! Priez ou prenez une bonne complémentaire !
> Ne sous estimez pas les 20 ans et des poussières, il y en à parmi nous nées sous les chants dans anges et bercés par les muses. Nous avons un avenir, celui de récupérer ce monde blasé, amoché et rongé par l'ultra socialisme et le libéralisme aiguë.
> 
> C'est pour cela que nous sommes pervertis, que nous avons les chevilles qui enflent la tête ailleurs et l'orthographe qui déraille ( bon faut pas charrier pour le dernier point ! ).
> ...



Dis-moi, le défragmenté du bulbe... T'as pas ta croix à ripoliner par hasard ?


----------



## katelijn (19 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Il manque surtout une bonne plâtrée de Kévins [ Ceux avec un avatar qui représente un chat en quelques sorte ] pour faire fuir / taire / S'arracher les cheveux aux vieux ( _idiots_ ) [ Ceux de plus de 4 ans d'ancienneté dirons nous ].
> 
> En parlant de gens bien dotés, ceux là on généralement une vie [ dorée ] et ne passent pas sur Macgé !
> 
> ...



T'as beau être en licence, visiblement t'as bu l'eau des nouilles :hein:


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> T'as beau être en licence, visiblement t'as bu l'eau des nouilles :hein:



Je la connaissais pas celle-là. _T'as bu l'eau des nouilles !_  

Et peut-être même qu'il est tombé dedans quand il était petit !


----------



## Umbre (20 Septembre 2008)

Les soupes chinoise ça conte ? 
Zet' méchants c'est tout. Personne pour m'offrire un Cosmo ? C'est quoi ça un jeune minet débarque et personne pour lui offrire un verre ?

Sinon, 

_@ Tu veux dire qu'il manque un sextoy au mac ?_
_Ou une application pour jouir par écrans interposés ?_
_Ou le p2p pour les films de pétanques ?_

J'en parlais justement hier ! Un préservatif certifié Apple sort, je fonce l'acheter !
Ichat c'est suffisant pour cam to cam voyons.
Et Xt**e est sympa, manque juste d'optimisation au niveau du flash !


_@ T'as beau être en licence, visiblement t'as bu l'eau des nouilles_

En même temps tu t'attendais à quoi venant d'un mec inscrit en licence dans la fac le plus proloesque de Paris ?!


_@ Dis-moi, le défragmenté du bulbe... T'as pas ta croix à ripoliner par hasard ?_

Ripoliner ? Gné ? Instruis moi histoire que je me couche moins con ! ( Oui il y a du travail )


D'autres questions M'sieur ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Pauvre de vous, c'est bien cette génération qui à la charge de vos retraites ! Priez ou prenez une bonne complémentaire !
> Ne sous estimez pas les 20 ans et des poussières, il y en à parmi nous nées sous les chants dans anges et bercés par les muses. Nous avons un avenir, celui de récupérer ce monde blasé, amoché et rongé par l'ultra socialisme et le libéralisme aiguë.





BackCat a dit:


> Roh lala y'a du lourd.
> On l'avait pourtant dit à Benjamin qu'il fallait les noyer à l'entrée. Maintenant, ça prolifère
> 
> Et il continue de penser qu'il a raison c'est terrible.



Bah, d'un autre côté je me demande si je ne préfère pas ce genre là à deux ou 3 intellos dépressifs en fin de course qui achèvent leurs charentaises ici... Bon ; il est con comme un manche à grelots, comme on a parfois pu l'être à son âge... Mais au moins il fait rire, le Bozo...


----------



## Umbre (20 Septembre 2008)

Mais la nouvelle génération est composée d'intello's qui pour décompresser jouent aux cons au lieu de regarder l'objet attentatoire ultime à savoir la lame de rasoir* ! 

*Objet fétiche des intellos rétrogrades de la fin du 20' siècle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Mais la nouvelle génération est composée d'intello's qui pour décompresser jouent aux cons au lieu de regarder l'objet attentatoire ultime à savoir la lame de rasoir* !
> 
> *Objet fétiche des intellos rétrogrades de la fin du 20' siècle.



'Tain! En plus il lit les mêmes bouquins de merde qu'Amok!!!!
On est pas dans la merde!


----------



## Umbre (20 Septembre 2008)

Amok il lit Erasme et la fabuleuse éloge de la folie ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Et il sucre les fraises...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

Ayéééééé! 
Ils finissent toujours par étaler leurs petites références chèrement acquises pour asseoir leurs petites déconnades... :love:
Le moule n'est pas cassé, tout compte fait...


----------



## Umbre (20 Septembre 2008)

C'est mal de toujours en rajouter.
Mais le sucre appel le sucre .. hein


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> C'est mal de toujours en rajouter.
> Mais le sucre appel le sucre .. hein



Certes, mon jeune ami... Il est vrai qu'on n'encule pas les mouches avec du vinaigre...


----------



## Umbre (20 Septembre 2008)

Quelle belle métaphore l'ancetre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Quelle belle métaphore l'ancetre !



N'est-ce pas, ma p'tite mouche à miel?... :love:


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah, d'un autre côté je me demande si je ne préfère pas ce genre là à deux ou 3 intellos dépressifs en fin de course qui achèvent leurs charentaises ici... .../...





Umbre a dit:


> .../... au lieu de regarder l'objet attentatoire ultime à savoir la lame de rasoir



Patoch, tu es sur de ce que tu avances ? :mouais: 
Parce que 'attentatoire ultime', ça vous a un petit _air de_, non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, je n'avais pas vu ce fil au titre lacanien 
Intéressant, au demeurant 

(il y a même Lacan qui y poste)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, je n'avais pas vu ce fil au titre lacanien
> Intéressant, au demeurant
> 
> (il y a même Lacan qui y poste)



Ça serait pas un peu ton fils, l'aut' mongolo?... :mouais:
Quelle radasse déjantée t'as encore été enviander derrière les dunes pour nous engendrer ce machin?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Patoch, tu es sur de ce que tu avances ? :mouais:
> Parce que 'attentatoire ultime', ça vous a un petit _air de_, non ?



Figure toi que j'y ai pensé un moment


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça serait pas un peu ton fils, l'aut' mongolo?... :mouais:
> Quelle radasse déjantée t'as encore été enviander derrière les dunes pour nous engendrer ce machin?...





quelle prose! On dirait du san antonio!


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça serait pas un peu ton fils, l'aut' mongolo?... :mouais:
> Quelle radasse déjantée t'as encore été enviander derrière les dunes pour nous engendrer ce machin?...



Non, je te jure, mon vieux Patoch, que je ne suis pas le géniteur d'U. 
 (ou alors à mon insu)


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Patoch, tu es sur de ce que tu avances ? :mouais:
> Parce que 'attentatoire ultime', ça vous a un petit _air de_, non ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Figure toi que j'y ai pensé un moment



Bof, non, si c'est bien le même 
Il n'écrit pas comme ça. Il ne s'embarrasse pas de métaphores inutiles. Il va droit au sens


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, non, si c'est bien le même
> Il n'écrit pas comme ça.



Bah... J'ai bien réussi à me faire passer pour un poisson rouge l'année dernière...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Septembre 2008)

Ceci dit, et pour revenir au sujet.
Passque merde, faut être sérieux.


Je pense que le mac, il lui manque une teub.
c'est important et utile.


Voilà, je retourne me coucher maintenant. 
C'est tout.  




EDITH : Nan mais Patoch, personne y a cru au poisson.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... J'ai bien réussi à me faire passer pour un poisson rouge l'année dernière...



Et avec quelle réussite


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> Voilà, je retourne me coucher maintenant.
> (...)


Alcoolique !...
Dépravé !...


----------



## mocmoc (20 Septembre 2008)

LES JEUX
et les switchs de dernière minute ( ben oui, une foi qu'on à un mac, on ne peu plus dire " je switch" )

Et le café aussi


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Septembre 2008)

politique commerciale d'APPLE, et spécialement en France

- Le SAV performant et un réseau identifié pour faire évoluer les machines  (de type faire changer un disque dur), et possédant des lieux de réception
- des incompatibilités avec de nombreux périphériques (même des imprimantes CANON de moins de 24 mois) type MF 3110.
- un Apple Center... l'espace de vente est ridicule en France surtout qu'il y en a partout en europe sauf chez nous ....
- une entrée de gamme délaissée (le mac mini n'a pas évolué depuis au moins 12 mois)
- des options trop limitées en terme de puissance et de capacité (pas d'offre sur les disque durs interne de 320 Go en 7200 T ou de 500 Go en 5400 T pour les portables)
- des composants (batteries, docks....) vendus à des prix prohibitifs, 139  la batterie ???, cela fait cher, 89  le chargeur
- un mécanisme de fidélisation, de type "miles" comme on en trouve chez beaucoup de compagnies.
ET.... un nouveau portable en 12', format génial, comme le fut le merveilleux PB 12', je me surprend ainsi parfois à regarder avec envie les petits 12' de SONY, c'est pas bien ??? et en plus ils sont sur VISTA


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Alcoolique !...
> Dépravé !...


Et certainement un peu tsoin tsoin, aussi...


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> ...blablabla...





Emmanuel94 a dit:


> ...blablabla...



'tain, les mecs...
Vous avez des signatures qui explosent les yeux...
Pas trouvé de couleurs encore plus dégueulasses flashy que ça ?!...


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et certainement un peu tsoin tsoin, aussi...



Tu chercherais pas à relancer un fil fermé, par hasard ?


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> politique commerciale d'APPLE, et spécialement en France
> 
> - Le SAV performant et un réseau identifié pour faire évoluer les machines  (de type faire changer un disque dur), et possédant des lieux de réception
> - des incompatibilités avec de nombreux périphériques (même des imprimantes CANON de moins de 24 mois) type MF 3110.
> ...


t'as pas tort mais il va y avoir une mise à jour tres prochainement je crois. Peut etre aura-t'on une bonne surprise.


----------



## Umbre (20 Septembre 2008)

Me faire passer pour ? Qui ? Quoi ?
Il était beau ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah, d'un autre côté je me demande si je ne préfère pas ce genre là à deux ou 3 intellos dépressifs en fin de course qui achèvent leurs charentaises ici...



Tout à fait d'accord...  :love: 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon ; il est con comme un manche à grelots, comme on a parfois pu l'être à son âge... Mais au moins il fait rire, le Bozo...



M'a pas l'air si mal en effet... surtout comparé a certains Trouduk...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Moi, je trouve que les pires, dans tout ça, c'est quand même les mous du bulbe qui répondent à la question de départ&#8230; se sont même pas aperçu que le mec qui l'avait posé avait déjà oublié qu'il avait ouvert un compte ici&#8230;

Bref.

La nouvelle génération est en marche.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

C'était quoi la question, déjà ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Ben comme d'hab' : on s'en branle, non ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2008)

Hmmmm...
Oui, un peu, beaucoup, passionnément... :rateau:
Surtout "ici"...


----------



## jugnin (20 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> La nouvelle génération est en marche.



Et qu'elle en profite. Un accident est si vite arrivé...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Guiguilap, tête de n&#339;ud 
Tu ne peux pas me bouler rouge ici  Tu es gris comme les cendres de ta tranquillité sur ce forum mon petit canard. 

Je suis mauvais, oui. Tu viens de faire une grande découverte que le monde entier aurait sûrement aimé partager avec toi&#8230;

Un conseil : va ranger ta chambre et photographier tes frites, et laisse les grands parler


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Guiguilap, tête de nud
> Tu ne peux pas me bouler rouge ici  Tu es gris comme les cendres de ta tranquillité sur ce forum mon petit canard.
> 
> Je suis mauvais, oui. Tu viens de faire une grande découverte que le monde entier aurait sûrement aimé partager avec toi
> ...



Dis moi, Divinité macgéenne, aurais-tu la générosité de réintégrer un pauvre pélerin  dans la shout-box?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

Ouais. Ça peut s'faire. Je t'envoie mon compte paypal&#8230;

:sleep:


----------



## estomak (20 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Ça peut s'faire. Je t'envoie mon compte paypal
> 
> :sleep:



hein?
tu veux que je te paie avec un coup d'pal?
ça peut s'faire!


----------



## aCLR (20 Septembre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Voilà, il y a un truc qui m'énerve avec le finder. Par exemple, j'ouvre une fenêtre dans mon dossier Documents. Je fais défiler vers le bas pour ouvrir le dossier "Zorro". Je l'ouvre, et je m'aperçois en fait que je veux aller dans le dossier "Zelda". Je clique donc sur la flèche précédent, mais là je me retrouve en haut du dossier documents ... Je dois donc tout redescendre à nouveau pour aller ouvrir "Zelda". C'est pénible s'il y a beaucoup de dossiers à faire défiler.
> 
> ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> Je m'en tamponne.()



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai cru voir citer Lacan et Erasme.
C'est bien, c'est bien.
On progresse, je trouve.

Non?




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je me surprend ainsi parfois à regarder avec envie les petits 12' de SONY, c'est pas bien ???



Non, c'est très mal, même.
TRES très mal.

Pour ta pénitence, tu te passeras tout seul le zizi et les joyeuses au cirage en chantant "Apple est ma joie et Steve est mon sauveur"

Vil apostat!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Ce qu'il manque au mac ? A vrai dire pas grand chose ...
Nous sommes une élite 
Sinon dans le haut de gamme sur pc il te reste Linux mais QUE LINUX !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
bienvenue,
Félicitations pour ton switch
Et à bientôt sur les différents fils.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Ce qu'il manque au mac ? A vrai dire pas grand chose ...
> Nous sommes une élite...



:afraid: tout à fait le genre de propos qui me donne presque envie d'acheter un Dell ou autre HP...


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :afraid: tout à fait le genre de propos qui me donne presque envie d'acheter un Dell ou autre HP...



Pareil. Et d'acheter une licence windows aussi. Vista même !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pareil. Et d'acheter une licence windows aussi. Vista même !



ha non quand même pas, faut pas déconner non plus, caler un meuble avec un PC ok, mais pas avec un PC équipé d'1 système Crosoft, pas envie que le meuble tombe non plus hein !


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bonjour,
> bienvenue,
> Félicitations pour ton switch
> Et à bientôt sur les différents fils.





> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant de traiter à nouveau PonkHead de crétin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Nous sommes une élite



Si tu te reproduis, garde moi en un sur la portée... J'aime tellement ce qui est rare et précieux, ma choupette jolie... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Héhé !
Non je fais un peu d'humour , aller on redescend sur Terre !
Franchement il est vrai que les macs ont souvent une carence graphique...
Mais qui sait comment seront les prochains mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Je félicite de toute manière , l'auteur du topic qui a mentionné intelligemment le mot " manque " et non " défaut " comme certains prendraient la liberté de l'écrire...
Tu gardes tes "défauts" pour un pc s'il te plaît !
Amicalement


----------



## jugnin (23 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Je félicite de toute manière , l'auteur du topic qui a mentionné intelligemment le mot " manque " et non " défaut " comme certains prendraient la liberté de l'écrire...
> Tu gardes tes "défauts" pour un pc s'il te plaît !
> Amicalement



Ah ouais.

C'est vrai qu'il est drôlement bien choisi, ce terme.

Gardons nos insuffisances pour nos reins, et nos carences pour nos dents.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Tu gardes tes "défauts" pour un pc s'il te plaît !



You talkin' to me?


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu te reproduis, garde moi en un sur la portée... J'aime tellement ce qui est rare et précieux, ma choupette jolie... :love: :love: :love:



(je te jure, celui-ci, je n'y suis pour rien)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

Tu vois, mon petit Mht_60, il y a ici plein de bas du front sans aucun humour ni second degré, comme tu peux le constater à peine plus haut...
Pas comme ce bonTonton PATOCH'... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (je te jure, celui-ci, je n'y suis pour rien)



Oh toi, le vieux beau ; avec ta manie de ramoner tout ce qui traîne derrière les dunes, les soirs de biture, tu parles que je vais te croire...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh toi, le vieux beau ; avec ta manie de ramoner tout ce qui traîne derrière les dunes, les soirs de biture, tu parles que je vais te croire...



Quand je me rappelle tous les efforts que j'ai fait hier pour convaincre tous nos amis de ce (beau et excellent) forum pour essayer de leur faire croire que tu n'étais pas gros
Même ontologiquement
J'ai de la peine 
(quelle ingratitude)

(ceci dit, les dunes, c'est un pli chez moi)

(j'ai un conatus à plis)


----------



## Umbre (24 Septembre 2008)

M'avoir hypothétiquement engendré c'est déjà je trouve une bien grand oeuvre de sa part.
Reste qu'il ne faut pas lui demander non plus d'engendrer tous les génies de ce forum !


----------

